# 1968 GTO with 2 piece pulley?



## thrashercharged (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm new to this forum - finally getting around to fixing up my goat after storing it for 20 years. Fired her up twice (2 different days) and the 3rd day she wouldn't. I figured out the timing chain skipped and verified that tonight. 

Now, this is a 68 GTO with I think a '74 smog motor 400. I say think because I checked the block numbers back in '93 and to the best of my recollection that's what I determined at the time. 

Now here's my question (for now - I'm sure I'll have plenty more!). It's got a 2 piece harmonic balancer, which from my research, was used only up to '67? I didn't realize that a 2 piece wasn't the norm until I got home from the shop and started started looking up parts, so I didn't pay that close attention to it and I'm doing this from memory.

I recall the order is: AC pulley on outside, then 1st part of balancer with rubber damper which fits inside the Alt/PS pulley (1 piece) with a circular plate (thin steel) between the damper and the alt/PS pulley (I think). Then another circular thin steel plate, then the hub of the harmonic balancer (with the timing mark cast into it) - the piece that's pressed onto the crank.

I left the timing cover at the shop so I don't know if it's 8 or 11 bolt - I wasn't aware there was a change until now.

I guess my question is, is this order correct? Should the 2 pieces of the balancer be separated by the Alt/PS pulley? 

Also, since I've a '68 with (if I'm correct) a '74 motor, why do I have a 2 piece? Should I "upgrade" to the more standard, newer 1 piece? Would I have to change to newer pulleys too? Would I need to use a 11 bolt timing cover if I do?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Several different ways to solve this. Sounds like someone began to throw together accessorys. I try and stock nearly all these piece, have a large shelf in the pallet rack section just dedicated to Pontiac pulleys and brackets, another large section dedicated to original PS pumps.

First solution, would be run a nice condition 68 timing cover, a '68+ damper, '68-70 crank pulley, and correct '67/68 wp pulley. the '68 timing cover is a hybrid design and uses the '66-68 style 8 bolt water pump, (t has a more aggressive fin design on the cast impeller than the '63-65 cast impeller).

2nd, and what I've been puting together as a conversion pulley kit for over the last 20 years. Often provided with correct PS pump and brackes. uses an 11 bolt timing cover (usually the owner has one), a '68+ damper, the '68-70 crank pulley(s) and the correct matching wp pulley which also lines up with the correct PS pump and 900 or 901 PS pump pulley.. This set up allows one to run the ieay to obtain tall 11 bolt wp, often an SFI rated damper, and for '67-68 owners with original alt straps, will just need to substitute a small front alt strap from a '69 model. 

- the last setup is what many are trying to get away from on their '65-70 Pontiacs with complete '71 and later engines. The look of he '71-74 Alt brackets and generic '71 up PS pump, just look odd in a Pre smog era Pontiac. If sticking with '71 pieces, one can't mix and match with the earlier style brackets or '67-70 style PS pump.

Hope this helps, welcome to the forum!


----------

